# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  gezicht scheren als vrouw

## Burlesqua

Beste,

Ik heb wat lichte gezichtsbeharing, donshaartjes maar wel lange. Als ik mijn foundation draag zijn ze dan soms ook zichtbaar zeker wanneer de zon op m'n gezicht schijnt.
Nu las ik dat het ok is voor vrouwen om het gezicht te scheren. Hoe pak je dit het best aan en met welke producten want ik hoor verschillende meningen de ene zegt dat een gewoon scheermesje voor de benen geen kwaad kan, een ander zegt dat je enkel mesjes voor het gezicht mag gebruiken.

Zijn het ook echt mythes dat de haartjes meer, dikker, donkerder teruggroeien?

Ik kijk uit naar een reactie  :Smile: 

 :Confused:

----------

